# Picking up new hedgie



## bpayne1217 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a new hedgie mommy, I just got my little guy yesterday. I've done alot of research on hegdies since I've wanted one a few years so I know how to take care of him and everything but the 1 thing I'm still not sure on is picking him up. He's about 6 1/2 weeks. When I got him last night the person just picked him up and put him in my hands where he was perfectly fine. Then when I got home I wanted to take him out again which was a challenge. I was worried about him pricking me (because he kept jumping when touched) but I was also worried about hurting/scaring him. I finally got him out and he seemed great, he was crawling on my arms and burrowing in my shirt and being really friendly. Today I went to give him more food and water and he jumped every time something touched him and he seemed to be shaking(or digging...I'm not sure) and he was hissing. So my question is first should I try to take him out and get him used to me, or leave him alone for a little while(and how long)? And if I should take him out how should I pick him up exactly? 

Thanks


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

You should leave him in the cage for about 24-48 hours. You can take him out for a short time. but you should leave him in so that he gets used to his cage and knows where everything is. it took a day or two for my guy to find his food bowl...


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

all of that is normal.
he just left his "home" and he's scared and confused. give him a few days with minimal interruptions. monitor that he is eating by counting kibble. 

if you are worried about being pricked when try holding him in a baby blanket or a piece of fleece on your lap--don't wear gloves.

in the mean time read all the posts on this forum. it's great for information. info on hedgehogs changes all the time and this is a great resource on what is and isn't good for them.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Well first off, your little man is really cute! :mrgreen: 
As said before, you should just leave him alone for a day or two and let him get used to his new environment. You can also put a t-shirt, that has your scent on it, in his cage for him to get used to the smells of you. When you do go to pick him up, pick him up for his sides while cupping your hands around his belly and up under him. Hope this helps!


----------



## bpayne1217 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! I know he's defiantly eating, I tried to bribe him with a grape today. He ate it up...apperently he loves grapes.


----------



## viochic (Jan 4, 2010)

from what i've read on this site and other, hedgehogs are NOT supposed to have grapes. please do look into other treats you can feed him. Gunther likes squash, zucchini, salmon cat treats, and others like that.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

grapes are TOXIC and can cause renal failure


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Fruits that are okay for hedgehogs include watermelon, apples, pears, and berries. No citrus fruit like oranges or limes. Hopefully your hedgehog can be tempted by these instead of grapes!


----------



## bpayne1217 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about the grapes. I haven't read anything saying not to feed them grapes except 1 website thats said no grapes with seeds. I actually read 1 that listed grapes as a fruit they could eat which is the only reason I gave him 1. Thanks for telling me. I definatly don't want my baby getting sick so I really appericiate it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many websites are very out of date and back in the early days grapes were recommended but now we know better. Generally, if something is safe for a cat, it is probably safe for a hedgehogs. You can always check with the SPCA poison list to get an idea if something is safe. 

Some people say grapes minus the skin are safe. Some say grapes except for near the seeds is safe. Others say certain types of grapes are safe, others not. My feelings are, if there is any chance of some part of something being toxic, why risk it. Renal failure is not something anyone would want to deal with. 

Keep a close watch on your baby and if he vomits, slows up on eating or gives any indication at all of being unwell, get him to the vet. Renal failure can take a few days or few weeks to show.


----------



## bpayne1217 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have another quick question. I have a heater that keeps his tank nice and toasty for him but I don't like keeping that on all day (like when I'm not there) so I want to put a heating pad under the tank. I have both a human 1 and a reptile 1. Which one should a use? I also have a heating lamp for day time use. What are you opinions on that?


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I notice that you said you use a tank and then you posted a pic of your setup in another thread. Please be aware that glass tanks are not recommended as a suitable home for hedgies. If you read through the housing section (and take a look at the housing thread with pix) you won't notice any glass tanks. You can do a search on here to see why they are not recommended: lack of air flow etc. but taking a look through the other threads will give you an idea of what is commonly used. People get extremely creative with C&C cages, plastic bins, or even plastic bottom/wire top cages and people have had great success with all 3 types.


----------

